
Brainwaves can predict audience reaction for television programming - Libertatea
http://www.news.gatech.edu/2014/07/29/brainwaves-can-predict-audience-reaction-television-programming
======
ejk314
At first glance this seemed really creepy and invasive, but it seems like
they're just measuring 'engagement' and predicting user preference for ads. If
that leads to more interesting ads, I'm not entirely opposed. On the other
hand, it's treading awfully close to Huxley/Bradbury territory.

------
homulilly
One step closer to converting all mass media into a homogenous slurry designed
to appeal to a "broad audience" I guess.

------
erikpukinskis
Misleading title. Looks like they were able to predict 40-60% of the variance.
And we're talking about tweets.

~~~
fundamental
That doesn't seem too surprising to me. After working on some EEG projects in
the past (coincidentally within gatech) coming up with meaningful correlations
that generalize across multiple subjects is very nontrivial and for a number
of features you're not going to find anything of much use.

Tweets also do seem to be a poor feature to try to track, but generating
labels for anything regarding EEG related problems tends to be quite fickle
and very subjective.

------
terrage
I look forward to the day we can track larger populations of this this data in
real time. I say this because yesterday me and a good friend got back from a
long road trip and one of the more interesting ideas I thought we discussed
was the notion of an ever-increasing level of synchronicity between each of
our creative/entertainment brainwaves, whether that increase in overlap could
be mathematically predictable, and finally whether a gigantic clap of
overlapping unified consciousness could be considered a type of singularity.
We also joked about which of our favorite youtube videos could do it.

